# Error activating your phone



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

Occasionally when I restart my phone I get a pop up that won't go away. It says, "activating your phone. Please wait until your phone has been activated and restarted. This process may take up to 2 minutes." There is a picture of a SIM card and a red exclamation mark. The phone seems to work OK but this won't go away. I have a SIM card inserted

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mobitote (Jul 13, 2011)

Just one of the bugs intro'd by HTC/vzw with ics update. Found out it really doesn't affect anything just an annoyance that they put in there to freak ppl out. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

Wonderful, thanks. Wish I could make it go away!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

